# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Работы Neffy

## Neffy

В свободное от работы время я увлекаюсь рисованием в компьютерных программах. Не судите строго, рисовала не в Фотошопе, а в программе полегче :)
Но получается, на мой взгляд, неплохо! :Blush2: 

*1. Нежность (выполнена с Kitara, моей сестрой)*



*2. Всевидящий глаз. (сотворила сама, без макета)*



*3. Скорость.*



*4. Памяти Павших*



*5. Angel*

----------


## Neffy

1. Восточная тема



2. Одиночество



3. Скорпион



4. NO



 :Paint3:

----------


## igr312

Интересная техника ,я так не умею и никогда не буду уметь! А вот племянница моя занимается этим профессионально+аэрографией.

----------

